# Cape Wrath 1964-66



## Tensing Ng (Robert) (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone out there sailed on Cape Wrath above dates looking for Sammy Eagles, 
I was 19 Jumped Ship In Auckland with Sammy, Was returned to ship in Sydney about 4 Months later.
At the moment writing a book about my seagoing days, anyone remember me, help fill in details. 
Ships I sailed on. Crinan, Denholmes. Grecian, Florian, Ellerman And Pappayani. Author, Barrister, TJ Harrison. Roland, Lamport And Holt. Salinas, Sarmiento, PSNC. Westbury, Oswestry Grange, Houlder Bros.
A lot of dates are missing because my Discharge Book was stolen, Need to find order of ports of call for marathon 21month trip 64-66 on Cape Wrath, We sailed from Birkenhead on what was supposed to be a 6 week trip, round the land and to Sweden, Orders changed to Tampa and the start of tramping all over the world South Africa, Australia, Hong Kong, Japan, Narau, among the ports of call.
I normally sailed out of Liverpool, Have an unusual name, although Liverpool born and bred my father was Chinese.
any information, recollections would be gratefully received.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

Tensing Ng (Robert) said:


> Anyone out there sailed on Cape Wrath above dates looking for Sammy Eagles,
> I was 19 Jumped Ship In Auckland with Sammy, Was returned to ship in Sydney about 4 Months later.
> At the moment writing a book about my seagoing days, anyone remember me, help fill in details.
> Ships I sailed on. Crinan, Denholmes. Grecian, Florian, Ellerman And Pappayani. Author, Barrister, TJ Harrison. Roland, Lamport And Holt. Salinas, Sarmiento, PSNC. Westbury, Oswestry Grange, Houlder Bros.
> ...


Have you got a sister called Nancy?our group of friends and acquaintances in the Liverpool of the 60`s was like a league of nations,Roy and Alan Chin,Nancy Ng,George Wong,Roy Wi all of chinese origin,Philly Abdul probbaly Somali,Peter Enland(ingo)who was white blond,blue eyed and as mad as a hatter,everyone else was Irish except me part german,Nobby Clark and Roy Jenkins who were black,Maller who claimed to be syrian was the only I never got a handle on.No wonder we turned heads when we went to Chester


----------



## Tensing Ng (Robert) (Aug 6, 2009)

alan ward said:


> Have you got a sister called Nancy?our group of friends and acquaintances in the Liverpool of the 60`s was like a league of nations,Roy and Alan Chin,Nancy Ng,George Wong,Roy Wi all of chinese origin,Philly Abdul probbaly Somali,Peter Enland(ingo)who was white blond,blue eyed and as mad as a hatter,everyone else was Irish except me part german,Nobby Clark and Roy Jenkins who were black,Maller who claimed to be syrian was the only I never got a handle on.No wonder we turned heads when we went to Chester


No family members of that name, although Ng was quite a common name even then.


----------



## alan ward (Jul 20, 2009)

You`re right I only knew the one though.`60s Liverpool was a wonderful place to be young.When I think back I can hardly remember anyone who`s job wasn`t connected with the sea,Ingo was a cook with Harrison,Joey Duffy a winger,Phil Rose a cook,I was a purser,Pat Stewart an EDH others worked in the offices of NYK,Blue Flue,ED`s or were shoreside support engineers working in that warren of back alleys off the dock road.A great crowd of young people.


----------

